# magicjack says "no output/input devices are found"



## ejames82 (Oct 9, 2006)

hi,

to be fair, i am also posting this problem on other sites. if i find a solution, i promise to share it at all sites.

i have purchased a magicjack, which is a device about twice the size of a flashdrive. it allows the owner to make phone calls and receive them, by utilizing the broadband connection, through the USB port. 
it's very simple to activate. first plug the telephone line with the phone at the other end, then plug the magicjack into the USB port.
as you know, when using the usb port, a pop-up asks what you want to do. i choose "take no action>ok".
a registration GUI is supposed to pop-up after it loads. mine didn't without disabling my AV. i've heard that the firewall can also hamper this.
when the registration is complete, the new interface shows your new number, and says "ready to call".
for all intents and purposes, i will call the phone that's plugged into the magicjack the "magicjack phone".
i tried to call the magicjack phone from my cell phone, the cell phone number shows up on the magicjack interface. there is a recorded message that plays on the cell phone that says "the call you are attempting to place is not allowed from this line". i don't know if my cell phone company is allowing the call or not.
when i try to call the cell phone from the magicjack phone, i get a pop-up window stating the following:

no audio devices found
no output/input devices are found
please check that your audio devices are present and/or connected, turned on, and their drivers are installed

for the past 9 months i have been using a dial-up connection, and i have the computer trimmed down in every way i was advised to make the best use of 31.2 kbps speed. i know i have to reenable and start telephony, universal plug and play, and windows audio, in the services.msc. i tried to make them automatic, but forgot to start them until now.
i have not used any sound with the dial-up either. i am not sure what i did to shut it off. i'm sure i need to turn it back on.

if my problem is a driver issue, then i'm lost. i am completely unknowledgeable about drivers. also, i notice the device manager is a shambles since this magicjack endevour.

anybody who has in-depth knowledge of hardware and drivers, and the control panel, i would sure appreciate their insight and suggestions as to what i have going wrong.

my computer is a compaq presario with 256 ram and xpsp2. thanks.


----------



## ejames82 (Oct 9, 2006)

the magicjack works.

here is a list of items to check. they may or may not be the cause of problems.

when unplugging magicjack, always use "safely remove hardware" properly

items to check in administrative tools>services
1. plug and play - started - automatic
2. remote access connection manager - started - manual
3. remote procedure call - started - automatic
4. remote procedure call (locator) - stopped - manual
5. telephony - started - manual
6. windows audio - started - automatic

network connections>local area connection properties>TCP/IP properties>general>obtain IP and DNS automatically

device manager - no yellow exclamation points or anything "out of place". no conflicts, everything working properly, and adequate bandwidth
sound, video, and game controllers>USB audio device>general - device working properly

control panel>sound and audio devices - not muted. all sliders at least 1/4 way up


----------



## varmawku (Jul 20, 2008)

Hi James, I got exactly same problem. I checked everything you mentioned above. Can you please help me out in finding the problem
My computer has Windows XP Home. In general, I can listen and record audio in this. But I am not sure why its giving me that error.
Thanks


----------



## Techy911 (Jul 14, 2008)

I solved the problem by updating all of my sound audio drivers. One of them, for some reason, didn't have any drivers. One of the USB Audio ones. This all occurred after I left MS Automatic Updates on. It is now turned-off.


----------



## mtlhd1955 (Mar 6, 2012)

All,
I have tried three MagicJacks & cannot get any of them to work (ie download to pc). In fact, I cannot even access their FAQ's page or their Tech Support Live Chat. I have tried calling their phone numbers several times & get disconnected when asking for help. My PC is a Sony VAIO runnining Windows 7 Premium Home Addition. Is there a conflict between the VAIO & MagicJack? If so, is there a fix, or can someone please direct me in what I can do to get this thing working? I would appreciate any & all help given. 
Thanks, mtlhd1955


----------

